# Atlas/Craftsman 101.07300 lathe



## handymancanfixit (Apr 20, 2022)

I am contemplating what to do with this Atlas/Craftsman 101.07300 lathe.  I bought it in a disassembled state and it seems like all the parts are there, even several extra parts.

Should I refurb and rebuild, part it out, do a full restore?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wachuko (Apr 20, 2022)

I am a nostalgic sucker for bringing things back to life... so my vote is to restore it, if you have the passion for it...


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 20, 2022)

Your call, you would probably get the most money by selling parts but it takes time and effort.
I think you could easily sell the whole thing to someone local either assembled or as a basket case

I see only one spindle there- but two headstocks.  Looks like headstock bearings are MIA
I personally would restore the upper roller bearing headstock if I was going to put it back together
The roller headstock spindle has a 1" x 10 tpi thread vs 1" x 8 tpi for the sleeve bearing unit in the foreground
The former is more desirable
-M


----------



## francist (Apr 20, 2022)

Parts there are, although it looks like a couple of different vintages. I wonder if the PO was trying to convert an early machine to newer Timken bearing headstock? I think there might be a couple bits missing from the countershaft assembly — I’m not seeing all of it except for the old-style base portion. 

Otherwise I think it’d be a good candidate for reassembly. All the handwheels look complete (a favourite for being broken) and a good set of change gears. As for restoring it, you do have to be into that sort of thing to enjoy it otherwise it’s just a chore so you’ll have to make that decision for yourself. Is it something you like to do or not? I do, and so do a lot of others but it’s not for all.

A lot of people have these lathes and like them, and a lot of people seem to hate them as well. 

-frank


----------



## handymancanfixit (Apr 20, 2022)

francist said:


> Parts there are, although it looks like a couple of different vintages. I wonder if the PO was trying to convert an early machine to newer Timken bearing headstock? I think there might be a couple bits missing from the countershaft assembly — I’m not seeing all of it except for the old-style base portion.
> 
> Otherwise I think it’d be a good candidate for reassembly. All the handwheels look complete (a favourite for being broken) and a good set of change gears. As for restoring it, you do have to be into that sort of thing to enjoy it otherwise it’s just a chore so you’ll have to make that decision for yourself. Is it something you like to do or not? I do, and so do a lot of others but it’s not for all.
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank.

Does a parts list exist anywhere?


----------



## francist (Apr 20, 2022)

There are more around for later Atlas 618 and the Craftsman 101.214xx which are the Timken versions (the newer of the two headstocks you have) but I do see this one for 101.073xx in the Downloads section of HM. You need to be a slightly higher level of member to get at them though, I think a small donation to get you to “Silver” status will allow you to access the many files and catalogues therein, including this manual. I can’t remember if VintageMachinery has one on their website or not, but that’s another place to look.

-frank


----------



## cross thread (Apr 20, 2022)

Interesting pile of parts handyman . If it were me I would sell the 618 101.214xx head stock and restore the 101.07300 . Atlas made the 101.07300 for only one year , so if you are missing any parts they will be difficult to find . Such as the cross slide lead screw's nut , that lead screw is 3/8-20 double start left hand . Looking at your pictures I'm hoping I see everything there for the 101.07300 . Here is a reference .
http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsman6inchmk1/ scroll down about 3/4 of the page the blue machine is your model


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 20, 2022)

The specifications for the spindle nose look more like the ones for the 109 series AA machine not the machine pictured
-odd


----------

